# Help! Recipe for Moulding Sugar!



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Has anyone out there got a good recipe for moulding sugar? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## family chef (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm not sure if this will help but try theese two links
http://cakecentral.com/cake_recipe-2...ing-Sugar.html
or
http://www.pastrychef.info/news.asp?Headline_ID=8

I hope it helps.


----------

